# [H] Die Weiße Lilie - Raidrekrutierung



## Lunaticâei (1. November 2019)

Die **“Weiße Lilie”** sucht neue Mitspieler! 

 

Als alteingesessene Gilde auf dem Realmpool Area52/Sen'jin/Un‘goro hat die **“Weiße Lilie”** sich mit verschiedenen Kills im Mythisch/HC-Content sowie durch ein gutes Gildenklima in vergangenen Addons einen Namen gemacht. Um diesen Namen weiter in Ehren zu halten brauchen wir neue Mitglieder. 

**Was wir bieten:** 

 ein erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung und nettes Gildenklima 

 Angebote im Bereich des aktuellen PvE-Contents, sprich den aktuellen Raids sowie M+ -Gruppen, sowie eine kleine, feine Basis PvP-interessierter Spieler 

 Coaching, Theorycrafting und jegliche Unterstützung, die du für deine persönliche WoW-Entwicklung benötigst 

 

**Was wir suchen:**

 

 Spieler, die Spaß am Spiel haben 

 Spieler, die bereit sind und Interesse daran haben, ihren Charakter und ihre WoW-Skills weiter auszubauen und zu verbessern 

 kommunikationsfreudige Mitmenschen, damit das Ganze direkt doppelt so viel Spaß macht! 

 

 Aktuell ist unser Ziel, einen Raidkader zu bauen und zu schleifen, der fähig ist, konstant den mythischen Schwierigkeitsgrad anzugehen und zu bezwingen. Hierfür benötigen wir Spieler, die mit am selben Strang ziehen.  

 Raidtag ist aktuell der Sonntag 19:45 – 23 Uhr.  

 

Bei der **“Weißen Lilie”** müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen um harsche Worte oder aggressive Stimmung machen. Wir interessieren uns für den Spieler, nicht die Klasse! Wir greifen euch unter die Arme und machen euch fit für den aktuellen Content. Lernt in lockerer Atmosphäre uns und gleichzeitig die Instanzen kennen. Profitiert von unserem engagierten Raidleiterteam, das euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht 

 

Wenn wir euer Interesse wecken konnten, dann zögert nicht uns anzuschreiben. 

Eure Ansprechpartner sind 

 **Aynaris** (Izuael#2524), 

 **Friedjín** (SuschyGaming#2628), 

 **Lunaticâei** (Lunapple#2969), 

 **Rattlor** (S4tiva#21742) oder 

 **Shakk** (Shakk#2672)

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Daedroth (5. November 2019)

Push Push Push


----------



## Thabathaia (3. Februar 2020)

Lieber Aschamdon, liebe Offis,

 

Ich Thabathaia und mein Mann Thabtalian möchten uns gerne bei euch zurück-bewerben.

 

Unser Weggang von euch hat uns sovieles gelehrt.

 

Wir sehen nun, was ihr für die Member alles getan habt. Wir sehen, wieviel Engagement ihr (Fridjin vorallem auch) in die Förderung und Ausbildung der Member gesteckt habt. Und - selbstreflektierend - finden wir uns selber auch undankbar, und wir finden, wir hatten völlig falsche Vorstellungen. Wir haben auf unserer Gildenreise vieles erlebt, gespürt und gesehen. Wir haben uns entwickelt und sind - so glaube ich zumindest - auch tatsächlich fairer, ehrlicher und realistischer geworden. Vorallem auch bei der Selbsteinschätzung! So würden wir uns gerne bei euch bewerben, wenn ich die Namen lese wie Luna, Falle, Schattentod, dann bekommen wir tatsächlich etwas Heimweh! Wir bitten, unsere Bewerbung wohlwollend zu prüfen. Gerne möchten wir heim kommen, Aschamdons flüstern wieder hören, mitmachen beim fischen für Martin....

 

ach watt waren das doch schöne Zeiten!

 

Liebe Grüsse Thabathaia / Tonia Thabtalian / Stephan


----------

